# Vet in Saumur



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We decided to have the dogs ( 2 Jack Russells) treated before returning to the UK today. We stayed at the campsite in Saumer and the receptionist there arranged for the dogs to be seen on the Saturday morning,the details of the vet are:

Clinique Veterinaire
P.Mulnet, E.Trafikant, l.garino.
33 Quai Carnot
49400
Saumur

02 41 67 34 34

The vet insisted that she would inject rather than use Milbemax which is what they usually have had, she made a real pigs ear of it and only got about half the dose in because the dog was screaming in agony, she was going to do another injection but we insisted on Milbemax which she gave to both dogs. It was not cheap and we will not be going there again for sure. The cost was 75 Euro!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Had a similar experience with a vet in forges les eaux.

Even had the audacity to moan that I had only phoned 24hrs before to arranged an appointment, still feel guilty that I didn't stop him and point out what a merde he is.

Roy


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think you should take this too badly, Our dog normally has Milbemax but we visited a vet in Villiers Bocage last year and she insisted on giving a injection ( young vet ) I think maybe this is what they are taught in French vetinnarry school this day and age dog didn't like it but she's still here, cost 42 euro's

If you really want to avoid vets according to my missus don't use the one in Couq just south of Le Touquet ( she calls him tits pervert ) I don't know what she means   

M


----------

